
Show HN: SlackScreen – a live full-screen visualization of your Slack channels - YousefED
https://www.slackscreen.com
======
BreesusChrist
This is pretty cool! Will be trying it out.

~~~
YousefED
Thanks - looking forward to your feedback!

